# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  غير الاى بى وتصفح بامان وامنع الاعلانات المزعجة مع SafeIP 2.0.0.2584

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 غير الاى بى وتصفح بامان وامنع الاعلانات المزعجة مع SafeIP 2.0.0.2584





InFo

  تحميل برنامج SafeIP 2.0.0.2584 الذى يقوم بمنع  الاعلانات المزعجه من فتحها اثناء تصفحك للمواقع وايضا يقوم بتصميم شبكة  داخلية خاصة داخل شبكتك حتى يحميك من الإختراق والتجسس , فالبرنامج يحميك  أثناء الجلوس فى كافية عمومي من التجسس فيقوم بعض الأفراد بإستغلال شبكة  الوايرليس الخاصة بهم عند دخولك إليها بجلب ارقامك السرية وحسابات البنك  الخاصة بك , ولكن يأتي دور برنامج SafeIP 2.0.0.2584 حيث يمنع وصول أى شخص  من المخترقين بك حتى ولو كان على شبكتك الداخلية ويحميك تماماً من هجمات  المخترقين , كما يقوم البرنامج بفتح المواقع المحجوبة عن طريق تغيير الآى  بى الخاصك بحاسبك , فمعه أنت فى أمان تام على الإنترنت .

Screen



إثبات الإصدار



تحميل البرنامج
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

 http://jumbofile.net/pi9rvckcdan1


المصدر :- برنامج تغيير الاى بى الرهيب SafeIP 2.0.0.2584 للتصفح الامن ومنع الاعلانات المزعجة


ارجو ان يحوز البرنامج على اعجابكم

*

----------

